# Ride for Dad and the Military Families Fund



## Haggis (21 Jul 2010)

Anyone familiar with prostate cancer reearch and fundraising has probably heard of the "Motorcycle Ride for Dad" (MRFD).  This year, as part of the 10th anniversary of the MRFD, August 1, 2010 marks the start of a cross country motorcycle tour.  This  Celebration Tour is to raise money in support of both prostate cancer and the Military Families Fund.

Any Army.ca members participating?


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2010)

There's at least one ... if his plans haven't changed that is.

PM in.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jul 2010)

I might have to take a couple of days off.


----------



## teltech (22 Jul 2010)

I would like to but my leave plan forbids it... at least I was able to do the one here in Kingston back in May.

That old time and money thing...


----------



## Ammo (22 Jul 2010)

A stop in Borden on Aug 12th:

"On Thursday August 12, 2010, the Motorcycle Ride For Dad will be rolling into CFB Borden for a BBQ and live entertainment from one of Canada’s most successful rock groups, Glass Tiger. The ride will arrive on Base at approximately 7:30 p.m. at the arena parking lot. The BBQ and live entertainment will then commence at the Field House with Glass Tiger taking the stage at 8:45 p.m.

La Randonnée pour papa qui s’arrêtera à la BFC Borden le jeudi 12 août 2010, le temps de participer à un barbecue et d’assister à un spectacle de Glass Tiger, l’un des groupes rock les plus populaires du Canada. Les motocyclistes arriveront au stationnement de l’aréna de la Base vers 19 h 30, puis se rendront au complexe sportif Anderson pour le barbecue et le spectacle de Glass Tiger, qui montera sur scène à 20 h 45. "


----------



## Haggis (22 Jul 2010)

Ammo said:
			
		

> The BBQ and live entertainment will then commence at the Field House with Glass Tiger taking the stage at 8:45 p.m.



I saw Glass Tiger live at Cornwall Lift-Off a couple of years ago.  Great show!


----------



## kratz (11 Aug 2010)

Member's attendance is being sought more so, with the lower participation at previous stops along the way, based on email I have received. So if you are in town with no plans, take a moment and stop by when the Ride is nearby.


----------

